# Circuito de control de volumen



## vicmaxi (Jul 24, 2006)

Nececito un circuito, para volumen de audio a distancia, atravez de un control remoto universal, apliando para este un potenciometro mecanizado


----------



## anibaljose (Jul 28, 2006)

prueba en esta pagina.

http://www.pablin.com.ar

suerte


----------

